# Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro Cyclocross w/Rival



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Just saw this on BD... only $999... Is this a good deal? For what I know just the Rival group set costs more than this... And it came with a carbon fork! And a not too shabby Mavic Aksium Race wheel set



















link


----------



## veloracer01 (Oct 11, 2011)

Its an amazing deal I bought one a couple of months ago and have raced a couple of cross races on it, good ride good parts spread, figure you will save between $500-$750 from an LBS by getting one of these. Its no light weight though I think they clain 18-19 pounds I haven't weighed it but it sure doesn't feel that light


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Great to hear.. I wish I have the extra money to burn on one of these, figured my road bike can't really go to many park trails but this prob can...


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

It's not full rival. Most bikes in these price ranges aren't. You need to look carefully at the compoment listing.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it isn't a good buy. I just hate how bikes are advertised.


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks like a great deal to me...although I am a newbie!


----------



## twistedxtian (Jul 24, 2011)

Trevor Ash said:


> It's not full rival. Most bikes in these price ranges aren't. You need to look carefully at the compoment listing.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it isn't a good buy. I just hate how bikes are advertised.


What does it need to be considered "full rival"? Not being snarky, I'm new to cycling and trying to figure it all out. According to BD the bike has Rival front and rear derailleurs and shifters, what else should it have?


----------



## linded (Aug 12, 2011)

Brakes, crank and bottom bracket.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

linded said:


> Brakes, crank and bottom bracket.


Quite.

And you'll also notice cranks are the most expensive of those for a full rival setup. Cranks are almost always the first place they skimp. All manufacturers do this though, not a knock at anyone in particular.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Bonktown has been selling a Fuji Cross Bike with the same exact Rival setup except the wheels for $1049. It has been discussed in the past that the Bikesdirect cross bikes were Fuji's.


----------

